# Epiphone 7-string Flying-V.....



## garcia3441 (Apr 13, 2007)

Not what I'm looking for. Anyone interested?



http://www.gbase.com/Stores/Gear/GearDetails.aspx?Item=1574795


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 13, 2007)

Holy Lord Almighty! that price is insane!


----------



## Heavy Ed (Apr 13, 2007)

i thought the price for the Epi 7 Les Pauls was getting high. Thats ridiculous!


----------



## Spoongirl (Apr 13, 2007)

that's way too high. :S I saw one on ebay for 400 bucks buy it now. Still, nobody bought it..


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 13, 2007)

yea, they are huffin paint


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 13, 2007)

Halve the price and someone might buy it.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 13, 2007)

I got mine for 1/4 of the price


----------

